# Re: Aptitude test questions!!!



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gilmour" <jgilmour@atsrecruitment.com>* on *Wed, 17 May 2000 11:49:47 -0400*
If you‘ve passed Grade 4 in any Province in Canada, you can surely pass the
Canadian Forces Apptitude Test !
-----Original Message-----
From: adam diagneault 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Wednesday, May 17, 2000 11:43 AM
Subject: Aptitude test questions!!!
>ok! the canadian armed forces aptitude testcfat is given in different
>components, its focusses are in math,english and a few other  common sence
>skills, eather you know it, or you dont know it-kinda thing the aptitude
>test is based at a grade 10 to 12 level education. A time limit of 1 hour
is
>given to complete the whole test, the test is measured in minutes! when you
>start one part you will be instructed to stop! when the man conducting the
>test tells you to. So try to finish as much as you can: while you have the
>chance too!!!! dont make any mistakes:......the test i think measures your
>ability to operate under stress!!!thats why they have a time limit on the
>test!!! and the questions are designed to make you think!!!! the cfat test
>is designed to see what trade would best fit you in the canadian armed
>forces!!!in my opinion i dont think its a good way of seeing who should go
>where!!but its the military‘s way, and thats the way its gotta be :
>i hope this answers your questions about calculus **** !!!!!!!
>have a nice day!!!!
>________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Wed, 17 May 2000 09:54:19 -0700*
Don‘t confuse education with apptitude, look up the two definitions and
compare them first.
there is a saying, "he could figure out the square root of a jar of jam, but
he couldn‘t open it."
----- Original Message -----
From: John Gilmour 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, May 17, 2000 8:49 AM
Subject: Re: Aptitude test questions!!!
> If you‘ve passed Grade 4 in any Province in Canada, you can surely pass
the
> Canadian Forces Apptitude Test !
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: adam diagneault 
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> Date: Wednesday, May 17, 2000 11:43 AM
> Subject: Aptitude test questions!!!
>
>
> >ok! the canadian armed forces aptitude testcfat is given in different
> >components, its focusses are in math,english and a few other  common
sence
> >skills, eather you know it, or you dont know it-kinda thing the
aptitude
> >test is based at a grade 10 to 12 level education. A time limit of 1 hour
> is
> >given to complete the whole test, the test is measured in minutes! when
you
> >start one part you will be instructed to stop! when the man conducting
the
> >test tells you to. So try to finish as much as you can: while you have
the
> >chance too!!!! dont make any mistakes:......the test i think measures
your
> >ability to operate under stress!!!thats why they have a time limit on the
> >test!!! and the questions are designed to make you think!!!! the cfat
test
> >is designed to see what trade would best fit you in the canadian armed
> >forces!!!in my opinion i dont think its a good way of seeing who should
go
> >where!!but its the military‘s way, and thats the way its gotta be :
> >i hope this answers your questions about calculus **** !!!!!!!
> >have a nice day!!!!
> >________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Trevor Morin" <trevor_morin@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 17 May 2000 20:02:11 PDT*
i‘m really disappointed in all of you!!! don‘t those of you who have taken 
the aptitude test remember signing your name to a little sheet of paper that 
says DON‘T ****ING TELL OTHER PEOPLE WHAT‘S ON THE APTITUDE TEST??????????
that‘s all i have to say
From: "adam diagneault" 
Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Aptitude test questions!!!
Date: Wed, 17 May 2000 15:21:50 GMT
ok! the canadian armed forces aptitude testcfat is given in different
components, its focusses are in math,english and a few other  common sence
skills, eather you know it, or you dont know it-kinda thing the aptitude
test is based at a grade 10 to 12 level education. A time limit of 1 hour is
given to complete the whole test, the test is measured in minutes! when you
start one part you will be instructed to stop! when the man conducting the
test tells you to. So try to finish as much as you can: while you have the
chance too!!!! dont make any mistakes:......the test i think measures your
ability to operate under stress!!!thats why they have a time limit on the
test!!! and the questions are designed to make you think!!!! the cfat test
is designed to see what trade would best fit you in the canadian armed
forces!!!in my opinion i dont think its a good way of seeing who should go
where!!but its the military‘s way, and thats the way its gotta be :
i hope this answers your questions about calculus **** !!!!!!!
have a nice day!!!!
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-F Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Thu, 18 May 2000 01:17:24 -0400*
Look go at the recruiting center and the recruiters will explain to you ALL in
details what to expect on the test!
8-]
Trevor Morin wrote:
> i‘m really disappointed in all of you!!! don‘t those of you who have taken
> the aptitude test remember signing your name to a little sheet of paper that
> says DON‘T ****ING TELL OTHER PEOPLE WHAT‘S ON THE APTITUDE TEST??????????
>
> that‘s all i have to say
>
> From: "adam diagneault" 
> Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject: Aptitude test questions!!!
> Date: Wed, 17 May 2000 15:21:50 GMT
>
> ok! the canadian armed forces aptitude testcfat is given in different
> components, its focusses are in math,english and a few other  common sence
> skills, eather you know it, or you dont know it-kinda thing the aptitude
> test is based at a grade 10 to 12 level education. A time limit of 1 hour is
> given to complete the whole test, the test is measured in minutes! when you
> start one part you will be instructed to stop! when the man conducting the
> test tells you to. So try to finish as much as you can: while you have the
> chance too!!!! dont make any mistakes:......the test i think measures your
> ability to operate under stress!!!thats why they have a time limit on the
> test!!! and the questions are designed to make you think!!!! the cfat test
> is designed to see what trade would best fit you in the canadian armed
> forces!!!in my opinion i dont think its a good way of seeing who should go
> where!!but its the military‘s way, and thats the way its gotta be :
> i hope this answers your questions about calculus **** !!!!!!!
> have a nice day!!!!
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gilmour" <jgilmour@atsrecruitment.com>* on *Thu, 18 May 2000 07:55:57 -0400*
Yeah better not let the Russians, find out whats on that Canadian Armed
Forces apptitude test eh !
-----Original Message-----
From: Trevor Morin 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Thursday, May 18, 2000 12:18 AM
Subject: Re: Aptitude test questions!!!
>i‘m really disappointed in all of you!!! don‘t those of you who have taken
>the aptitude test remember signing your name to a little sheet of paper
that
>says DON‘T ****ING TELL OTHER PEOPLE WHAT‘S ON THE APTITUDE TEST??????????
>
>that‘s all i have to say
>
>
>
>From: "adam diagneault" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Aptitude test questions!!!
>Date: Wed, 17 May 2000 15:21:50 GMT
>
>ok! the canadian armed forces aptitude testcfat is given in different
>components, its focusses are in math,english and a few other  common sence
>skills, eather you know it, or you dont know it-kinda thing the aptitude
>test is based at a grade 10 to 12 level education. A time limit of 1 hour
is
>given to complete the whole test, the test is measured in minutes! when you
>start one part you will be instructed to stop! when the man conducting the
>test tells you to. So try to finish as much as you can: while you have the
>chance too!!!! dont make any mistakes:......the test i think measures your
>ability to operate under stress!!!thats why they have a time limit on the
>test!!! and the questions are designed to make you think!!!! the cfat test
>is designed to see what trade would best fit you in the canadian armed
>forces!!!in my opinion i dont think its a good way of seeing who should go
>where!!but its the military‘s way, and thats the way its gotta be :
>i hope this answers your questions about calculus **** !!!!!!!
>have a nice day!!!!
>________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
>________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

